# Anyone have a Berkel 825A or 825E slicer



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello;
I'm looking to buy a Berkel 825A (Preferably) or 825E slicer for home usage. I want to get something good that will stand up to years of use. 

Anyone have one of these and have anything good (or bad) to say about it, or can you comment in general about the reliability of the Berkel name ? 

Thanks. 

Tim


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,
I am not sure what model I had, but I just sold my Berkel and I was the second owner and in the 11 years I had it I only had to replace a belt.
I believe the belt cost 12.00 dollars, it worked perfectly.

Hope that helps.
Joan


----------



## wtdedula (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Joan;
Thanks for your reply. It definitely helps. Based upon your reply and generally what I've been hearing, I'd say they're extremly reliable and durable. 

Tim


----------

